# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Hỏi đáp >  Xin hỏi kinh nghiệm du lịch Hà Giang tự túc?

## Alyaj

Sắp tới mình cùng với gia đình muốn đi Hà Giang. Mình Xin hỏi kinh nghiệm du lịch Hà Giang tự túc? cả nhà tư vấn dùm mình nhé

----------


## Meoluoi9x

*Hà Giang - vùng đất miền cực Bắc của Tổ quốc được tạo hóa ban tặng vẻ đẹp mê hồn với thiên nhiên nguyên sơ.*

*1. Phương tiện đi lại*

Nếu đi bằng ô tô: Từ Hà Nội, bạn nên bắt xe khách đi từ Hà Nội - Hà Giang, có rất nhiều nhà xe ở bến xe Mỹ Đình. Giá từ 260.000 – 300.000 đồng/người. Sau khi đến Hà Giang, bạn bắt xe Quản Bạ - Đồng Văn, xuất phát từ bến xe Hà Giang. Đến Đồng Văn thì thuê xe ôm để khám phá các điểm du lịch của Đồng Văn (ở Đồng Văn không có dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy).
Nếu đi bằng xe máy thì có các cung đường sau đây:

- Hà Nội – Hà Giang – Quản Bạ - Yên Minh – Đồng Văn – Mã Pí Lèng – Mèo Vạc – Bắc Mê – TP Hà Giang – Hà Nội.

- Hà Nội – TP Hà Giang – Bắc Quang – Tân Quang – Hoàng Su Phì – Xín Mần – Cốc Pài – Lào Cai – Hà Nội.

*2. Thời điểm du lịch* 

- Mùa xuân là lúc Hà Giang chìm trong sắc hồng của hoa đào, những rừng đào nở rộ ở khắp nơi.

- Tháng 8 và tháng 9 là mùa lúa chín. Đến Hà Giang vào thời điểm này, bạn sẽ được ngắm nhìn những ruộng bậc thang chín vàng rực rỡ.

- Tháng 10 - 11 là thời điểm hoa tam giác mạch nở hồng cả những sườn đồi, mang lại vẻ đẹp hết sức thơ mộng cho vùng cao nguyên đá. 

Các địa điểm có nhiều hoa tam giác mạch:
+ Theo đường quốc lộ 4C từ Hà Giang đi Đồng Văn có rất nhiều điểm dừng chân thú vị và tuyệt đẹp khi tam giác mạch vào mùa hoa.
+ Phố Cáo, Sủng Là, đường từ Sủng Là nối Thài Phìn Tủng, đường đi Lũng Cú, Phố Là là những địa danh mà tam giác mạch được trồng nhiều nhất.

*3. Khách sạn, nhà nghỉ*

Tại Hà Giang có các khách sạn phổ biến như khách sạn Huy Hoàn, khách sạn Công đoàn, khách sạn Khánh Linh, khách sạn Cao Nguyên Đá (ở thị trấn Đồng Văn) với giá trung bình từ 170.000- 350.000VND.

Với những bạn trẻ du lịch bụi thì có khách sạn Hồng Ngọc nằm ngay thị trấn gần chợ phiên Đồng Văn, giá phòng từ 120.000 đồng đến 180.000 đồng/phòng (phòng có hai hoặc 3 giường). Nhà UBND thị trấn cũ ở cuối dãy phố cổ cũng là nhà nghỉ bình dân (giá 20.000 đồng/người)

*4. Địa điểm vui chơi*

* Chợ vùng cao Đồng Văn 

Đến đây, bạn sẽ có dịp được chiêm ngưỡng phong cảnh núi rừng trùng điệp ngút tầm mắt và tìm hiểu thêm về lối kiến trúc Việt - Hoa của ngôi chợ cổ Đồng Văn.

* Dinh nhà họ Vương

Dinh họ Vương hay còn gọi là nhà Vương Chí Sình nằm trên địa bàn xã Xà Phìn cách Đồng Văn chừng 24km. Đây là một công trình kiến trúc đẹp, hiếm có và rất độc đáo của vùng cao nguyên này.

* Núi đôi Quản Bạ

Núi đôi Quản Bạ nằm bên quốc lộ 4C, cách Hà Giang 40km, thuộc địa phận huyện Quản Bạ. Nơi đây tương truyền là một địa điểm gắn liền với một truyền thuyết có từ xa xưa.

* Cao nguyên đá Đồng Văn

Cao nguyên đá Đồng Văn là nơi địa đầu Tổ quốc, có cột cờ Lũng Cú tọa lạc sừng sững trên điểm cực bắc của Tổ Quốc. Đứng đây bạn có thể ngắm được toàn bộ khung cảnh núi rừng Hà Giang bao la bát ngát.

* Mã Pí Lèng

Mã Pí Lèng là con đèo đẹp và hùng vĩ nhất miền núi phía Bắc Việt Nam, là một trong tứ đại đỉnh đèo của Việt Nam, một bên là vách núi cao dựng đứng, một bên là vực sâu hun hút nhìn xuống dòng sông Nho Quế bốn mùa xanh trong. 


Đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các thông tin, kinh nghiệm về *du lịch Hà Giang - du lich Ha Giang*

----------


## minhtrinh

Bạn nên đi vào dịp giữa đến cuối tháng 10, đó là thời điểm có hoa tam giác mạch nở nhiều và đẹp nhất. Đi xe máy ngắm cảnh là tuyệt nhất nhưng đường trên Hà Giang cũng khá quanh co nhiều khúc cua gấp, nếu bạn không tự tin đi phượt thì có thể chọn 1 tour Hà Giang phù hợp để đi cho đảm bảo nhé  :Smile:  Chúc bạn có một chuyến đi đáng nhớ. Đi về nhớ chia sẻ anh cùng mọi người nhé  :Big Grin:

----------


## dulichdaydo

Mỗi bước chân đặt lên mảnh đất Hà  Giang là một nguồn cảm xúc đa sắc màu lung linh hiện hữu trước mắt bạn.  Thật thích thú khi được len vào tận cùng các ngõ ngách sâu trong các bản  để ngắm nhìn vẻ hoang sơ đến thuần khiết, sự trải nghiệm tuyệt vời mà  chỉ có thể tìm thấy trong món quà ưu ái từ thiên nhiên...


Giờ  đây, mảnh đất địa đầu Tổ quốc này không còn quá xa xôi, lạ lẫm. Đã có  rất nhiều du khách trong và ngoài nước chọn nơi đây là địa điểm du lịch.  Và thật là, nếu bạn có hỏi bất cứ ai đã từng đặt chân tới đây, họ đều  nói: rất mong có ngày trở lại...

Dưới đây, chúng tôi xin chia sẻ kinh nghiệm với bạn một chuyến du lịch Hà Giang đầy đủ nhất:
*1. Về phương tiện đi lại* 

Nếu  đi bằng ô tô: Từ Hà Nội, bạn nên đi xe khách đêm Hà Nội - Hà Giang xuất  phát từ bến xe Mỹ Đình lúc 9h tối và tới 5h sáng sẽ đến Hà Giang (xe  giường nằm cao cấp, liên hệ đặt chỗ qua điện thoại. Một số nhà xe uy tín  là: Bằng Phấn, Hưng Thành, Hải Vân...). Giá từ 260.000 – 300.000  đồng/người. 

Từ Sài Gòn, căn cứ giờ  xe ô tô chạy ở Hà Nội để đặt vé máy bay từ Sài Gòn ra Hà Nội (thời gian  bay mất khoảng 2h). Điểm đón khách của nhà xe cách sân bay Nội Bài hơn  1km nằm ngay ở đoạn rẽ ở QL2 Hà Nội đi Hà Giang. 
  Sau khi đến Hà Giang, bắt xe khách nội tỉnh để di chuyển giữa các địa danh hoặc thuê xe máy để di chuyển. 
  Nếu đi bằng xe máy: Tùy vào thời gian của chuyến đi mà bạn lựa chọn cung đường thích hợp cho mình như một số gợi ý dưới đây: 
  - Hà Nội – Hà Giang – Quản Bạ - Yên Minh – Đồng Văn – Mã Pí Lèng – Mèo Vạc – Bắc Mê – TP Hà Giang – Hà Nội. 
  - Mèo Vạc – Lũng Pìn – Mậu Duệ - Du Già – Hà Giang – Hà Nội. 
  - Niêm Sơn (Hà Giang) – Bảo Lộc (Cao Bằng) – Bắc Kạn – Hà Nội. 
  - Hà Nội – TP Hà Giang – Bắc Quang – Tân Quang – Hoàng Su Phì – Xín Mần – Cốc Pài – Lào Cai – Hà Nội. 
*2. Những khách sạn, nhà nghỉ uy tín* 
  Nhà  nghỉ trên Hà Giang rất phong phú, giá cả từ 150.000 – 500.000  đồng/ngày. Một số địa chỉ uy tín: KS Huy Hoàn, KS Công Đoàn, KS Khánh  Linh, KS Cao Nguyên Đá (ở thị trấn Đồng Văn)... 
*3. Thời điểm tốt nhất để du lịch Hà Giang* 
  Hà Giang đẹp quanh năm, tuy nhiên, ở mỗi mùa, Hà Giang có một vẻ đẹp riêng: 
  Nếu  lên Hà Giang vào dịp Tết, bạn sẽ được thưởng thức rất nhiều hương vị  Tết khác nhau của 23 dân tộc thiểu số sinh sống tại đây. Tháng 8 và  tháng 9 là mùa lúa chín. Đến Hà Giang vào thời điểm này, bạn sẽ được  ngắm nhìn những ruộng bậc thang chín vàng rực rỡ. 
Tháng  10 - 11 là thời điểm hoa tam giác mạch nở tím những sườn đồi, lưng núi,  mang lại vẻ đẹp hết sức thơ mộng cho vùng cao nguyên đá.
*4. Các điểm tham quan không thể bỏ qua*
*Cao nguyên đá Đồng Văn:* là một huyện địa đầu Tổ quốc, nơi có điểm cực Bắc Lũng Cú. Đến nơi đây, bạn sẽ cảm nhận sâu sắc nhất về niềm tự hào Tổ quốc. 
  Đồng  Văn nổi tiếng về trái ngon và các dược liệu quý: đào, táo, mận, lê, tam  thất, hồi, quế. Ngoài ra, phong cảnh núi non, hang động, ruộng bậc  thang và những dãy nhà cổ có tuổi thọ hàng trăm năm… cũng làm bạn đắm  say. 
*Cổng trời Sà Phìn:* 
  Cách  huyện Đồng Văn 15km về phía huyện Yên Minh, cổng trời là điểm dừng chân  không thể bỏ qua với bất kỳ ai khi đến với Hà Giang. Từ cổng trời, bạn  có thể thu vào tầm mắt thung lũng Sà Phìn thơ mộng, lâu đài của vua Mèo  Vương Chí Sình. 
  Lâu đài vua Mèo  từng là dinh thự của bậc đế vương xưa, là một công trình có kiến trúc  đẹp, hiếm có và rất độc đáo của vùng cao nguyên này. 
*Mã Pí Lèng:* 
  Được  mệnh danh là “Thiên hạ đệ nhất đèo”, Mã Pí Lèng là con đèo đẹp và hùng  vĩ nhất miền núi phía Bắc Việt Nam với một bên là vách núi cao dựng  đứng, một bên là vực sâu hun hút. Đứng từ đỉnh đèo nhìn xuống là con  sông Nho Quế bốn mùa xanh trong uốn lượn, như một sợi chỉ cắt ngang  những dãy núi đá tai mèo nhọn hoắt, là nơi mà mây, núi, trời, sông hội  tụ. 
*Chợ tình Khau Vai:*
  Khau  Vai quyến rũ du khách với phiên chợ tình có một không hai ở Việt Nam:  Phiên chợ dành cho những người yêu có tình yêu dang dở, đã yêu nhưng lỡ  duyên, không đến được với nhau. Chợ họp vào ngày 27/3 âm lịch hàng năm. 
*Núi đôi Quản Bạ:* 
Núi  đôi Quản Bạ là một “tác phẩm nghệ thuật” của tạo hóa ban tặng cho vùng  đất này. Núi có hình dáng như bầu ngực của người thiếu nữ xuân thì, tròn  căng, đầy sức sống khiến du khách không khỏi ngỡ ngàng trước vẻ đẹp kỳ  vĩ của tạo hóa. 
  Ngoài ra còn có cửa khẩu Thanh Thủy, hồ Noong, cửa khẩu Phó Bảng… 
*5. Ẩm thực* 
  Gà  Mèo là giống gà đen đặc biệt, chỉ riêng có ở vùng cao núi đá này. Thịt  gà mèo ăn béo, không nát, chắc mà không dai. Gà có thể luộc, rang và nấu  canh gừng đều rất ngon và lạ miệng. 
  Cháo  ấu tẩu, xôi ngũ sắc, thắng cố ngựa, rượu ngô, thịt lợn, lạp sườn và  thịt trâu hun khói là những đặc sản của Hà Giang mà bạn nên thưởng thức.
 
 *6. Một số lưu ý khi du lịch nơi đây* 
  -  Nếu đi bằng xe máy thì chú ý mang theo đầy đủ giấy tờ xe. Xe phải đảm  bảo các phương tiện an toàn như: đèn pha, phản quang, phanh… 
  -  Du lịch Hà Giang vào bất kỳ mùa nào nên mang theo quần áo ấm vì khí hậu  ở đây khá lạnh và nhớ mang theo cả một túi thuốc dự phòng và lựa chọn  loại trang phục thoải mái, gọn gàng, phù hợp với điều kiện địa hình vùng  núi. 
  - Mỗi khi đến biên giới, cần vào làm việc với biên phòng nơi đây để có sự chỉ dẫn và giúp đỡ tốt nhất. 
  - Tránh những tò mò quá mức đối với người dân tộc địa phương. 
  - Nên mang bánh kẹo, sách vở, đồ dùng học tập chia cho trẻ em vùng cao
Mọi thắc mắc hay cần được tư vấn bạn có thể liên hệ mình Ms. Bông 0974 938 466 hoặc qua Skype bongnguyen90.
chúc  bạn có chuyến đi vui vẻ.

----------


## hangnt

_Mảnh đất địa đầu của tổ quốc còn mệnh danh là cao nguyên đá, Hà Giang là một điểm đến với mùa hoa tam giác mạch, với cánh đồng ruộng bậc thang mùa lúa chin đẹp mê hồn, với những cành đào ngày xuân, những con đường, những bản làng tưởng chừng như bị thời gian lãng quên, những con người hồn nhiên chân thật, những đứa bé đáng yêu… Hà Giang luôn là cái tên thôi thúc ta lên đường vào bất kì mùa nào trong năm._

Với quãng đường từ Hà Nội lên Hà Giang khoảng 400km, phải rất vững tay và đủ nghị lực thì bạn mới nên đi bằng xe máy vì quãng đường vậy sẽ khá mệt, bù lại bạn sẽ được tự do dừng ngắm cảnh ở bất kì nơi nào bạn muốn.

Còn cách thông thường nhất thì mọi người sẽ lên Hà Giang bằng xe khách tuyến Hà Nội-Hà Giang hoặc tự túc thuê xe du lịch, với nhóm nhỏ thì thuê xe 16 chỗ hoặc đông hơn thì thuê xe 29 chỗ là tiện nhất. Đi xe khách hay thuê xe đi Hà Giang thì tốt nhất bạn nên đi vào ban đêm vừa tiết kiệm sức lẫn thời gian.

Từ Tp.Hồ Chí Minh bạn sẽ đi máy bay ra Hà Nội rồi xuất phát từ đây bằng xe khách hoặc liên hệ dịch vụ thuê xe (nếu bạn đặt trước).

Đến Hà Giang bạn sẽ đi xe khách ở đây để di chuyển hoặc thuê xe máy.

*Các điểm thăm quan du lịch Hà Giang*

Hà Giang tự mình đã là một bức tranh rất đẹp không cần tô vẽ thêm luôn níu chân lữ khách quay trở lại. Thời gian này đến Hà Giang bạn còn có thể ngắm tuyết rơi phủ trắng những mái nhà, ngọn đồi, con đường, cảnh sắc không kém gì Châu Âu hoa lệ.

Ở Hà Giang thì một số điểm du lịch nhất định bạn nên đến và tự mình cảm nhận hết vẻ đẹp của nó.

Cao nguyên đá Đồng Văn nằm ở nơi địa đầu Tổ Quốc, nơi đặt cột cờ điểm cực Bắc Lũng Cú, từ trên cao nhìn xuống cảnh sắc thiên nhiên hùng vĩ cùng những ngọn đồi ruộng bậc thang đều như sóng lượn. Tới đây bạn cũng đừng quên ghé thăm khu phố cổ ở Phó Cáo với những ngôi nhà thực sự rất cổ xưa và cũ kĩ nhưng trầm mặc khiến ta phải ngỡ ngàng và cùng đến với phiên chợ vùng cao mỗi sáng chủ nhật của bà con dân tộc nơi đây để cảm nhận không khí náo nhiệt và thưởng thức đặc sản chợ phiên.

Cổng trời Sà Phìn nằm ở huyện Yên Minh (cách Đồng Văn 15km), từ đây sẽ thấy bên dưới là thung lũng Sà Phìn đậm chất thơ và dinh thự của vị vua Mèo nổi tiếng Vương Chí Sình. Dinh thự này có kiến trúc vô cùng độc đáo mà bạn nên ghé.

Mã Pí Lèng với mệnh danh là con đèo đẹp và hùng vĩ nhất vùng núi phía bắc, có câu “bất đáo Pì Lèng phi phượt thủ” nghĩa là những ai chưa đến Pì Lèng thì chưa phải là phượt thủ. Một bên là núi cao dựng đứng một bên là vực sâu thăm thẳm để thấy sự khắc nghiệt của thiên nhiên nhưng bên dưới ta lại thấy dòng sông Nho Quế trong xanh uốn lượn mềm mại.

Nhắc đến Hà Giang thì không quên được chợ tình Khâu Vai nơi hội ngộ của hạnh phúc lứa đôi, người ta đến chợ tình để tìm duyên, trao duyên và nhận duyên. Chợ họp vào ngày 27/3 âm lịch hằng năm.

Núi đôi quản bạ là kiệt tác của tạo hóa với hình dáng tròn căng đầy sức sống như bầu ngực của người con gái đang tuổi đôi mươi khiến du khách không khỏi ngỡ ngàng.

Ngoài ra bạn có thể ghé thăm hồ Noong, thị trấn Phó Bảng, thung lũng thị trấn Quản Bạ, ruộng bậc thang Hoàng Su Phì 

*Kinh nghiệm ăn uống khi đi du lịch Hà Giang*

Hãy thử món gà Mèo đặc biệt chỉ có ở vùng cao này được chế biến rất ngon và lạ miệng. Và cũng đừng quên thưởng thức những món đặc sản  cháo ấu tẩu, xôi ngũ sắc, thắng cố ngựa, rượu ngô, thịt trâu hun khói.

*Nghỉ lại khi đi du lịch Hà Giang*

Hiện tại số lượng nhà nghỉ, khách sạn trên Hà Giang cũng tương đối và phục vụ đầy đủ cho khách du lịch, giá cả trong khoảng từ 150-500.000/ngày , một số khách sạn uy tín như Huy Hoàn,  Công Đoàn, Khánh Linh, Cao Nguyên Đá.

Ở Hà Giang cũng phát triển du lịch dạng homestay -bạn có thể xin ở cùng người dân.

*Một số kinh nghiệm phượt Hà Giang cần lưu ý:*

- Du lịch Hà Giang vào bất kì mùa nào bạn cũng nên mang theo áo ấm vì khí hậu vùng cao khá lạnh, nhất là đợt này Hà Giang đang có tuyết rơi nhiệt độ càng xuống thấp.

- Nên mang theo một túi thuốc dự phòng

- Nếu chọn đi xe máy bạn phải nhớ mang theo đầy đủ giấy tờ xe, và phải kiểm tra kĩ các điều kiện an toàn như đèn pha, phanh…

- Mỗi khi đến biên giới, nên liên lạc trước với biên phòng để có sự chỉ dẫn và giúp đỡ tốt nhất

- Không tò mò và tỏ thái độ bất lịch sự với người dân địa phương. Những người dân nơi đây rất thân thiện, thật thà và mến khách nên bạn cũng cần tôn trọng và có thái độ cởi mở hòa nhã.

- Nên mang theo bánh kẹo,sách vở, đồ dùng học tập, quần áo cho những đứa trẻ.

_Chúc bạn có một chuyến đi vui vẻ!_

----------

